# Latest rumors.



## o.iatlhawksfan

-It seems the Hawks are talking to the Grizzlies about getting Gasol. Billy wants to trade the #3 pick and Chillz for Gasol, but it seems Memphis wants both pick and Chillz for Gasol.

-Billy Knight has talked to Pheonix, about Amare.

-Chillz will be trade, he wants to start for a team, before he's a RFA.

-Boston is the team most interest in Yi, even though Ainge made those chair comments. 

-If theres no trade Yi is the frontrunner to be pick, because of his skillset, and the financial help, he'll bring to the team.

- If seems the Hawks want the best big man at 3, and at 11 the best PG prospect.

-It seems Gasol, is the frontrunner for a trade, if it were to happen.


What do yall think about Gasol playing in Atlanta, I like it, but i seems they're asking for to much.


----------



## mediocre man

Interesting that he didn't mention Portland. That makes me think even more that there will be some sort of deal between the teams. _For those of you in the Blazers forum do not read anything into that statement. _


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

mediocre man said:


> Interesting that he didn't mention Portland. That makes me think even more that there will be some sort of deal between the teams. _For those of you in the Blazers forum do not read anything into that statement. _


there was something about Portland. They're throwing Randolphs name around, and listening at offer for Jack, but Billy Knight would much rather have gasol than Randolph.


----------



## ATLien

Oh damn, that sounds good. Bring Gasol to ATL as long as he's cool with it. Didn't he want out of Memphis? I don't know if he'd be too happy in ATL.


----------



## mediocre man

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> there was something about Portland. They're throwing Randolphs name around, and listening at offer for Jack, but Billy Knight would much rather have gasol than Randolph.




I htink most people would. The problem is that he is a lot more expensive than Zach would be. Gasol isn't even a better player. Or if so by a very narrow margin. Zach just an idot that gets into situations.


----------



## ATLien

The last dumb idiot Portland traded to us didn't work out that great, so no thanks.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Oh damn, that sounds good. Bring Gasol to ATL as long as he's cool with it. Didn't he want out of Memphis? I don't know if he'd be too happy in ATL.


I think he would, with the players around him, were easily in the playoffs, and I'm sure he and Knight have a good relationship.


----------



## mediocre man

TheATLien said:


> The last dumb idiot Portland traded to us didn't work out that great, so no thanks.




LOL yeah. I forgot that Rider went to ATL for Steve Smith. That was a crazy move by the Hawks. If it makes you feel any better, Zach is 400 times the better person that Rider is. He's just easily swayed into bad decisions.


----------



## ATLien

I was just reading JR Rider's wikipedia page. :laugh:

What a dope.

I love Randolph as a talent, but I'm concerned the trouble he would get into in Atlanta. I think his problem is the same as Pau's, and that's defense. Which neither know what it means. Also, Pau doesn't have a reputation as being a black hole on offense.


----------



## cpawfan

mediocre man said:


> I htink most people would. The problem is that he is a lot more expensive than Zach would be. Gasol isn't even a better player. Or if so by a very narrow margin. Zach just an idot that gets into situations.


You will stop at nothing to attempt to sell Zach to other fans.

Seriously, does it make you throw up in your mouth to type stuff like that about Zach? Especially when it isn't true


----------



## Diable

Zach would love Atlanta from what I hear about the strip clubs down there.


----------



## rainman

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> -It seems the Hawks are talking to the Grizzlies about getting Gasol. Billy wants to trade the #3 pick and Chillz for Gasol, but it seems Memphis wants both pick and Chillz for Gasol.
> 
> -Billy Knight has talked to Pheonix, about Amare.
> 
> -Chillz will be trade, he wants to start for a team, before he's a RFA.
> 
> -Boston is the team most interest in Yi, even though Ainge made those chair comments.
> 
> -If theres no trade Yi is the frontrunner to be pick, because of his skillset, and the financial help, he'll bring to the team.
> 
> - If seems the Hawks want the best big man at 3, and at 11 the best PG prospect.
> 
> -It seems Gasol, is the frontrunner for a trade, if it were to happen.
> 
> 
> What do yall think about Gasol playing in Atlanta, I like it, but i seems they're asking for to much.


Got a link to these rumors? Wouldnt doubt the interest in Gasol, i think most teams are to some degree. If i were Atlanta and could bring him in for the 3rd pick and Childress i'd hop right on that move, then i'd send someone to Toronto for Calderon and you've just adressed your problems at the 1 and the 5 postion. 

As for Boston anyone that can figure out or predict what their thinking is there is a genius because i dont think they know, i dont think they will keep that pick(#5) but if they do they'll hose it up, i have a world of faith in them.


----------



## mediocre man

cpawfan said:


> You will stop at nothing to attempt to sell Zach to other fans.
> 
> Seriously, does it make you throw up in your mouth to type stuff like that about Zach? Especially when it isn't true




But it is true.

I loved Zach before he became....The Man. Trading him to another team would enable him to just fit in again. ATL is probably not the best fit for though. If he lands on a team that has solid vets, and is a bigger city he will be fine.


----------



## Amareca

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> -Billy Knight has talked to Pheonix, about Amare.


:lol:


----------



## rainman

Amareca said:


> :lol:


That wouldnt surprise me, talking and getting something done are two differant things.


----------



## ATLien

I would be satisfied if Atlanta traded the #3, #11, and some forwards for Pau Gasol and Jarrett Jack. It's a very risky trading lottery picks for non-stars, but I think the Hawks are desperate for improvement right now.


----------



## mediocre man

TheATLien said:


> I would be satisfied if Atlanta traded the #3, #11, and some forwards for Pau Gasol and Jarrett Jack. It's a very risky trading lottery picks for non-stars, but I think the Hawks are desperate for improvement right now.




What about a trade like this 

Hypotheticaly :angel: 

Randolph
Jack
two early second rounders 

for 

Williams
#11


That way you keep #3 and add your PG of the present and future, and a guy that will be an all star in the eastern conference and give you a dominant low post socring threat that averages 23/10.

I really don't have any idea how much the Hawks value Williams, so if this is totally out of perspective please forgive me. 

Jack
Johnson
Smith
Randolph
Williams

Childress
#3

That team right there is in the playoffs next year. Probably in to the second round.


----------



## ATLien

MM, Atlanta wins that trade on paper easily but I still don't know if Zach's worth the trouble (and the money).

Another rumor.. reportedly Ric Bucher said Milwaukee and Atlanta are talking about trading the #3 for #6 and Villanueva (another tweener!), and that Atlanta is talking to Washington about trading Shellhead for Brendan Haywood.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> MM, Atlanta wins that trade on paper easily but I still don't know if Zach's worth the trouble (and the money).
> 
> Another rumor.. reportedly Ric Bucher said Milwaukee and Atlanta are talking about trading the #3 for #6 and Villanueva (another tweener!), and that Atlanta is talking to Washington about trading Shellhead for Brendan Haywood.



maybe he's trying to trade for Villanueva, to trade one of the swingman we already have. Thats a stupid trade, as well as the Haywood trade, because that bum can't play.


----------



## bmac

I actually like the #3 for #6 + Villanueva deal for Atlanta.

Villanueva was injured for much of last year and never really got his season off the ground. But he was very good in Toronto and would give the Hawks a solid PF option who has a nice inside/outside game. You'd have to think that this is as low as his value is ever going to get.

Plus they could more than likely grab Conley at #6 anyway (if he is in fact who they're after).


----------



## ATLien

But doesn't Villanueva have some concerns with defense & getting along with team mates? He would essentially be backing up Josh Smith in Atlanta. No thanks. And I wouldn't be so sure to say that this is the lowest his value will ever go.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

It seems there might be some truth to that Buck/Hawks trade. Latest rumors so that the Hawks might be willing to move back some spots, to get another asset (CV). I wouldn't be opposed to getting Conely at 6, but I don't want CV, he doesn't bring any thing to the table, except his ugly face. Also we wouldn't anything at the 11th.


----------



## ATLien

Damnit damnit damnit.

Billllllyyyy, don't dooo itt


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Damnit damnit damnit.
> 
> Billllllyyyy, don't dooo itt



I was thinking, and maybe this is just a smokescreen, to pressure Memphis into dealing Gasol, if a team were to trade up, it most likely be for Horford, and that seems to be the player that the grizz want.


----------



## ATLien

I hope so.

Trading back to #6 would mean they aren't high on Yi or Horford, or they think Conley + Villanueva could help them more. It's actually not bad value but I don't know where Charlie V would play. Would he start or come off the bench?


----------



## ATLien

After letting it marinate, trading back would be cool. Conley fills a need, and Atlanta still has another lotto pick to draft a center with.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> After letting it marinate, trading back would be cool. Conley fills a need, and Atlanta still has another lotto pick to draft a center with.



most likely all the centers will be taken, will be stuck with picking another 3/4 forward. Maybe we can trade up with CV, and the 11, and try to get Spencer Hawes or something, although I heard Minnesota wants him at 7.


----------



## cpawfan

So looking at this, if the #11 is traded for Jack and the #3 is traded for CV and #6 what does ATL do with #6? Noah or Hawes are the best bigs likely left.

Are they smart enough to try to pressure Minny by going after Hawes?


----------



## E.H. Munro

TheATLien said:


> After letting it marinate, trading back would be cool. Conley fills a need, and Atlanta still has another lotto pick to draft a center with.


Of all people I would think that you'd welcome Charlie Eyebrows most enthusiastically. Because if they're tabbing CV to be the 4 by implication that means a commitment to Josh Smith at the 3 (as they'd need a power 3 to offset CV at the 4). It would also mean they were in all likelihood going to deal Josh Childress. If they deal him to Boston for Ryan Gomes & Delonte West we'll promise not to take Hawes. :bsmile:


----------



## rainman

cpawfan said:


> So looking at this, if the #11 is traded for Jack and the #3 is traded for CV and #6 what does ATL do with #6? Noah or Hawes are the best bigs likely left.
> 
> Are they smart enough to try to pressure Minny by going after Hawes?


We know they aint smart enough, i still think their best move is to trade the 3rd to Chicago for Duhon, the 9th and a future #1. That would give Atlanta a somewhat veteran point and at 9 they may well get a player they targeted at 3 like a Brandan Wright or a Noah and they still would have the 11th pick. Chicago if it wants to get Yi for sure needs to get to 3.


----------



## Ballscientist

I see this,

Marion or Amare to Hawks or Bobcats.


----------



## E.H. Munro

rainman said:


> We know they aint smart enough, i still think their best move is to trade the 3rd to Chicago for Duhon, the 9th and a future #1. That would give Atlanta a somewhat veteran point and at 9 they may well get a player they targeted at 3 like a Brandan Wright or a Noah and they still would have the 11th pick. Chicago if it wants to get Yi for sure needs to get to 3.


Are you a Bulls fan or something? CV & #6>>> Duhon & #9. If the Bulls were really going to make an offer, that'd be one thing. But that deal ain't Scottish, (and if it isn't Scottish it's crap).


----------



## Diable

Villanueva stunk last year and he isn't a point guard or a center.I don't think he even gets much playing time for Atl unless he improves an awful lot over what he did last year.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Diable said:


> Villanueva stunk last year and he isn't a point guard or a center.I don't think he even gets much playing time for Atl unless he improves an awful lot over what he did last year.


He was injured last year. Presumably he's healthy this year and playing the 4. He is worlds better than Duhon, who might be the 35th or 36th best point guard in the NBA. And then there's that whole #6 vs. #9 thing. A worse player and a worse pick does not a better deal make.


----------



## rainman

ehmunro said:


> Are you a Bulls fan or something? CV & #6>>> Duhon & #9. If the Bulls were really going to make an offer, that'd be one thing. But that deal ain't Scottish, (and if it isn't Scottish it's crap).


Adding another forward in CV is useless, my take is in this draft 3 is pretty much the same as 9, as a matter of fact guys like Wright and Hawes could go either. Duhon gives the Hawks some veteran leadership and they still can get a big and another young pg at 11 plus a 1st next year in a year they dont have a #1. Chicago would be doing it to draft Yi by the way.

Have some Irish but not too sure about the Scottish part so we'll see what happens. I think it would be a good deal for both teams.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Getting CV, will make it easier to trade Childress.


----------



## ATLien

ehmunro said:


> Of all people I would think that you'd welcome Charlie Eyebrows most enthusiastically. Because if they're tabbing CV to be the 4 by implication that means a commitment to Josh Smith at the 3 (as they'd need a power 3 to offset CV at the 4). It would also mean they were in all likelihood going to deal Josh Childress. If they deal him to Boston for Ryan Gomes & Delonte West we'll promise not to take Hawes. :bsmile:


Would you really want to play Josh Smith at the 3? I think some people here are convinced of this, but I'm not one of those. He's played his best basketball at the 4. I'm not saying he couldn't, but right now he struggled when he was playing all of his minutes from the SF position.


----------



## E.H. Munro

TheATLien said:


> Would you really want to play Josh Smith at the 3? I think some people here are convinced of this, but I'm not one of those. He's played his best basketball at the 4. I'm not saying he couldn't, but right now he struggled when he was playing all of his minutes from the SF position.


Technically speaking, neither CV nor J-Smoove would be a 3 or a 4, they'd just be forwards. And Woodson could let other teams struggle to match up against them. On the other hand, the Josh/#11 to Boston for #5 rumors are heating up this way, we'd be happy to have him. If Knight wants the fifth pick, all he has to do is draft Yi at #3.



rainman said:


> Adding another forward in CV is useless, my take is in this draft 3 is pretty much the same as 9, as a matter of fact guys like Wright and Hawes could go either. Duhon gives the Hawks some veteran leadership and they still can get a big and another young pg at 11 plus a 1st next year in a year they dont have a #1. Chicago would be doing it to draft Yi by the way.


From my perspective, having watched the game for 37 years or so, it's been my experience that what 30 win teams need, more than anything else, is more talent. Duhon, having played a grand total of three years in the NBA, does not add "veteran leadership". What he is a mediocre point guard. Why not just trade #3 to Boston for Delonte West & #5? West is every bit as mediocre as Duhon, came from the same draft, and the Hawks would get a better pick in the bargain. And there's a big difference between Horford/Wright and the leavings at #9.


----------



## ATLien

ehmunro said:


> Technically speaking, neither CV nor J-Smoove would be a 3 or a 4, they'd just be forwards. And Woodson could let other teams struggle to match up against them. On the other hand, the Josh/#11 to Boston for #5 rumors are heating up this way, we'd be happy to have him. If Knight wants the fifth pick, all he has to do is draft Yi at #3.


Childress and #11 for the #5? Sign me up.


----------



## rainman

ehmunro said:


> Technically speaking, neither CV nor J-Smoove would be a 3 or a 4, they'd just be forwards. And Woodson could let other teams struggle to match up against them. On the other hand, the Josh/#11 to Boston for #5 rumors are heating up this way, we'd be happy to have him. If Knight wants the fifth pick, all he has to do is draft Yi at #3.
> 
> 
> 
> From my perspective, having watched the game for 37 years or so, it's been my experience that what 30 win teams need, more than anything else, is more talent. Duhon, having played a grand total of three years in the NBA, does not add "veteran leadership". What he is a mediocre point guard. Why not just trade #3 to Boston for Delonte West & #5? West is every bit as mediocre as Duhon, came from the same draft, and the Hawks would get a better pick in the bargain. And there's a big difference between Horford/Wright and the leavings at #9.



Just 37 years? You missed Johnny screaming "Havlichek stole the ball". I think the hawks have talent, Smith, Johnson, Marvin Williams. My whole point in this draft is the 3rd pick is pretty much equal to 9. Conley, Brewer, Brandan Wright, Yi all would not be scoffed at going 3rd or 9th. Why not get a future #1 pick from the Bulls and trade places, maybe there is a better deal i'll give you that and i would rather see Yi in Chicago, will also admit to that.


----------



## ATLien

If the third pick is pretty much equal to the nine pick, then what about the 11 pick? Equal to the fifth pick?


----------



## E.H. Munro

rainman said:


> Just 37 years? You missed Johnny screaming "Havlichek stole the ball". I think the hawks have talent, Smith, Johnson, Marvin Williams. My whole point in this draft is the 3rd pick is pretty much equal to 9.


If the third pick is equal to the ninth, there's no sense in Chicago trading up.



rainman said:


> ]Conley, Brewer, Brandan Wright, Yi all would not be scoffed at going 3rd or 9th. Why not get a future #1 pick from the Bulls and trade places, maybe there is a better deal i'll give you that and i would rather see Yi in Chicago, will also admit to that.


What use is a future low first round pick? Pretty much none unless the Atlanta owners are looking to sell it for cash. The teams drafting 4-8 have better to offer than a shooting guard that defends the 1. (for example, Memphis could offer to swap places for Kyle Lowry, who may not have three years in the NBA, but he's better than Duhon.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

New info.

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/rodneystuckey.html

he seems like a darkhorse favorite for the 11th pick, Billy feels, he can come in and maybe play the point, and if we trade Chilldress, he can take Childress role.

Nothing else has changed with the 3rd pick, Horford is still the best player, Yi still the best talent, Wright is still a darkhorse canidate,

Memphis, Boston, Golden State, and Milwaukee are anxious to move up and get either Yi, or Horford, and are trying to play game with the Hawks, in to thinking they really want Conley, Knight feels, that with all the info he's getting, Conley could seriously fall to #11, and they will not even have second thoughts about taking him at 11.

There's some talk that we may trade down a couple spot of the 11, and take Rodney Stuckey before Detroit does at 15.


----------



## ATLien

Yi is not the best talent. Horford & Wright re.


----------



## rainman

TheATLien said:


> Yi is not the best talent. Horford & Wright re.


In what area is Wright a better talent than Yi?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Yi is not the best talent. Horford & Wright re.



Wright is a project, and at 200lbs and a post player who knows if he'll ever reach his potiential. Horford is more NBA ready, but Yi has more upside, and is better offensively.


----------



## ATLien

What happened? Two weeks ago, you were Brandan Wright's biggest fan. I don't think Wright would be a bad pick. He might be a project, but he seems like he has a lot of potential and doesn't shy away from playing in the post. It wouldn't be my ideal pick, but I wouldn't go ape **** if he's a Hawk. It would suck if he busts, but if he becomes a Chris Bosh type of player Atlanta will be kicking themselves.

Yi, Horford, trade, Wright, Conley, trade, Law, Crittenton, Stuckey, trade.. :laugh:.. I just hope Billy Knight does at least one trade, hopefully more. Nine more days until draft night.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Yeah i was high on Wright, but we don't need another project, espically one that plays a posistion we're already set on. He can't shoot outside of 8 feet, and he's 200lbs, trying to play on the post, he can be good, but it's gonna take awhile, and I don't think I want to wait on another player, we're still waiting on Marvin.


----------



## Vincent

Atl. will select Conley.period


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Vincent said:


> Atl. will select Conley.period



yeah if he's there at 11.


----------



## Five5even

TheATLien said:


> The last dumb idiot Portland traded to us didn't work out that great, so no thanks.


Im pretty sure you had Rashweed Wallace for only one day then you traded him to the Detroit Pistons WHO WON AN NBA TITLE.


----------



## ATLien

And I'm pretty sure the player we traded Rasheed Wallace for was JOSH SMITH.


----------

